
Show HN: Moceen – Create beautiful screenshots with device mockups (open source) - sihaelov
https://github.com/sihaelov/moceen
======
dcchambers
This is cool! The website works great.

One suggestion - It would be awesome if you could download an animated GIF
rather than just a PNG file. The website lets me upload a GIF and it shows it
animated in the mockup - but it only downloads a static PNG.

~~~
sihaelov
Thanks for the feedback! Added the GIF support to the TODO list.

